# JONES Snowboard



## Kat Kustrimovic (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey ! 

As a student of university in Geneva, I am working on a group project regarding the snowboard industry, specifically on the brand Jones. 
I would be pleased if some of you had 2 minutes to answer these questions..

What kind of rider are you?

1) How did you hear about the company Jones ? 

2) Do you buy Jones products ?

3) Do you prefer to buy snowboards online or offline?


Here are a couple more, 

4)How do you choose a board ? What influence your choice when you are buying a board ? 

5)What can Jones improve?

6)Can you tell me more about the bad customer service? 

7)How often do you renew your material ?

Are you interested by snowboards videos, pictures, events ?


Thank you very much !


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

0. 50-50 BC/Resorts. Carving, park or pow at resorts. Some splitting, some snowshoe, some climbing BC.
1. Longer, Deeper, Higher, Further, Harder and so on. No it was probably facebook, through the POW thing he started.
2. At first, but not lately. Maybe next model.
3. I do prefer to buy snowboards offline, but too hard to find shops that carry snowboard gear outside the major cities. They only do skis.
4. The shape, graphics and useful tech has to spark an interest with me. Nothing is really excluded, but bad quality and gimmicks is a turnoff.
5. They are improving with feedback, but maybe in the gimmicks department, and getting the right flex on boards.
6. Haven't had any problems there, but heard about it.
7. See 4.
8. Yes


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

1) Demo day in the first year Jones existed as brand
2) Had bought 11 Jones boards/splits in total until '18. 
I have no intention to buy anymore as customer service got worse as the company grew.
3) preferably in local shop if available. Since it rarely is, online is more often.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

1. Heard of them because of Jeremy Jones.
2. No
3. I've bought both online and locally. Prefer to buy locally if available and somewhat competitively priced.


----------



## Kat Kustrimovic (Mar 13, 2019)

neni said:


> 1) Demo day in the first year Jones existed as brand
> 2) Had bought 11 Jones boards/splits in total until '18.
> I have no intention to buy anymore as customer service got worse as the company grew.
> 3) preferably in local shop if available. Since it rarely is, online is more often.


Thank you very much for you answers ! 

Here are a couple more, 

How do you choose a board ? What influence your choice when you are buying a board ? 

What can Jones improve?

Can you tell me more about the bad customer service? 

How often do you renew your material ?

Are you interested by snowboards videos, pictures, events ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:WTF:

Now I own & love my Jones board,... and Im usually more than willing to discuss that,.. but is there sum reason why we've given this guy a pass on not following the forums "survey rules??" :blink:

Where's the :storm: for neglecting to supply the proper introductory video? :shrug:

We've gotten _soooooo_ soft around here lately. Haven't had a decent flame war or trolling in ages! :crying:



>

-edit-
....and you see what happens? You answer the questions without making them work for it & he/she comes back wanting more. :facepalm3:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> :WTF:
> 
> Now I own & love my Jones board,... and Im usually more than willing to discuss that,.. but is there sum reason why we've given this guy a pass on not following the forums "survey rules??" :blink:
> 
> ...


Just had an amazing powday and was in the mood for homework, even asked for more :nerd:


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> :WTF:
> 
> Now I own & love my Jones board,... and Im usually more than willing to discuss that,.. but is there sum reason why we've given this guy a pass on not following the forums "survey rules??" :blink:
> 
> ...


I agree 100%
1) I love my Jones board
2) WTF???


----------



## Kat Kustrimovic (Mar 13, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> :WTF:
> 
> Now I own & love my Jones board,... and Im usually more than willing to discuss that,.. but is there sum reason why we've given this guy a pass on not following the forums "survey rules??" :blink:
> 
> ...



This is called consumer research, research for a big player to try to improve their offering 
A kind man asked for more questions, that's why i added questions.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kat Kustrimovic said:


> This is called consumer research, research for a big player to try to improve their offering
> A kind man asked for more questions, that's why i added questions.


...and *This,* is called _our_ community! _Our_ house,... *Our* rules!!! (Easily accessed on the intro page!)


_You_ didn't follow them. In general, we tend to tell folks like you,.. those trying to get something for nothing out of this community, to _GO Fuck Yourself!!!_

I'm just wundering why _you_ were given a pass! :shrug:

3 whole posts and You haven't contributed _fuck all_ to this community, yet you ask us to provide _you_ with valuable consumer feedback. Traditionally, that has not gone over well in the past. (....maybe it's been too good a storm cycle. errybodies got a pow high or sumpin') :lol:  >

Go read the forum rules on posting ads & surveys, follow them! Then come back & ask your questions.


----------

